# 180 gallon Tankganyikan Set-Up



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Finally got a somewhat satisfied set-up in the 180 and shots of the very hard to shoot Haplotaxodon.

Tank shot. Just after waterchange so all the fish were spooked to the bottom.









Haplotaxodon trifasciata. The pix are dark but it's a major step up from the big blurs I usually get of them.




































Altolamprologus compressiceps Goldhead









Ectodus descampsii


















Gnathochromis permaxillaris









Grammatotria lemairii









Greenwoodochromis christyi



























There are 6 or so Syno. multipunctatus in there too but they're not very cooperative when it comes to photos lol.
I'm still waiting for the chance to snag a decent sized group of Benthochromis tricoti or some other type of featherfin to add some more color.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice fish..

don't worry about those dark pics.. you can bring them back, and the black backgrounds usually look cool anyways... it's more important to get good focus IMHO...

Yours:










Retouched a bit:










little better.. just a quickie.


----------



## Malawi_G (Jan 24, 2005)

Very nice Fishes you got there.....I would add more and bigger rocks if it was my tank......


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

I really do wonder who took those pics :lol: 
was it Daniel or you?? 
Still great pics 

Do you guys still have the Primroses? *** been wanting to ask Miles what happened to these guys.

PS: Tell Miles to post up the photo contest for march soon :thumb: patiently waiting opcorn:


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the tips and suggestions guys.
Bigger rocks would be nice, and some time down the line I'm sure we'll be able to find some, just haven't so far.



Multies said:


> I really do wonder who took those pics :lol:
> was it Daniel or you??
> Still great pics
> 
> ...


Of course I took the pics since Danny bought me the D80 fr my birthday.  
He does have a few primroses left as well as a diffirent group of P. brieni.
Will have to get some pic of them and the other cyps, Xenos and shellies when I have the chance!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Your killin me here Jen!!!! Gawd I love that Tang-Tank


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Not really a tang person ... but those _Ectodus descampsii_ are absolutely beautiful. Almost tempting they are.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Hoosier Tank said:


> Your killin me here Jen!!!! Gawd I love that Tang-Tank


C'mon, you can downgrade the mbuna a little and throw some Cyathopharynx and Enantiopus in that big bad 180 can't you? 



dwarfpike said:


> Not really a tang person ... but those _Ectodus descampsii_ are absolutely beautiful. Almost tempting they are.


They're very cute! The most dominant male has dug himself a little pit and he flurries around all over the tank trying to keep the other males at bay. He's like a sparrow, flitting up and up and up with every push of his pectoral fins spitting little silty sand trails into the water column below him. It reminds me of Tinkerbell's pixie dust in Peter Pan.
Not the manliest fish but they're **** entertaining!


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Nice clean set-up....my first reaction was....boring......but then I've conditioned myself to think every inch has to be taken up by something. Not always true. 

Amazing fish.....especially the alto that appeared to have red coloration.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice tank, I love how clean you made it for the open water species and how open you made it for the sand dwelling species.

I do have a question about the background, is that a black background or a dark green background?

~Ed


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

straitjacketstar said:


> They're very cute! The most dominant male has dug himself a little pit and he flurries around all over the tank trying to keep the other males at bay. He's like a sparrow, flitting up and up and up with every push of his pectoral fins spitting little silty sand trails into the water column below him. It reminds me of Tinkerbell's pixie dust in Peter Pan.
> Not the manliest fish but they're darn entertaining!


Ugh, I better not let the fiance read that!!! She has a Tinker-fetish something aweful!!! :lol: Hmmm, but wait. Might be an excuse for another tank, one for 'her' Tinkerfish .... hmmmmm.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Strait, Do you have the full stock list? I see Gnathochromis, Greenwoodochromis, Haplotaxodon, Altolamprologus, ectodus, Grammatotria, and finally synodontis. I see the cats int he last 2 pics 

Do you have any lenses witht he D90? I was thinking to get a D60 in the summer along with my new tank.


----------

